# Brichardi Cichlid Housing



## LakeTangTed (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I was wondering if a Brichardi would do well as the only of the species in the tank. I've heard these guys can be quite aggressive if you get a male and female, this is why I would only like to keep one. I really like these fish though, let me know what I can do to keep these guys happy and healthy while being the only brichardi in the tank. :fish:


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Doing a N. Brichardi only tank is ideal. Buy 6 or so young and let them grow. Once there is a pair the others will be forced out. Soon after you can expect breeding.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Having a pair, they are very interesting as they breed and form a colony... the babies stay in the territory and protect their younger siblings. You could end up with dozens and dozens, over 4 generations of juveniles. One fish is not terribly aggressive, but if you have a pair you would want only the Brichardi or a 6 foot long tank. When they pair off they may kill off all the other fish. or at least force them into the corner.

Buy a small group and you should get a pair eventually like TtnG said.


----------



## LakeTangTed (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you both for the replies, but I see that I wasn't very clear in my question. What I really meant to ask is can I keep one brichardi rather than a group or pair? I'd like to stay away from aggression and I would like to avoid breeding at all costs. So again can I keep a single brichardi? Or will he be unhappy as the only brichardi in the tank?


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Once mine paired I threw the remaining 3 in my all male 125g. Within a week I was down to 1. But he's been in there for 4-5 months now and getting along just fine. No aggression toward or from him. And he's grown quite a bit.

So I'd say yes that will be ok.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

LakeTangTed said:


> Thank you both for the replies, but I see that I wasn't very clear in my question. What I really meant to ask is can I keep one brichardi rather than a group or pair? I'd like to stay away from aggression and I would like to avoid breeding at all costs. So again can I keep a single brichardi? Or will he be unhappy as the only brichardi in the tank?


It would be very boring to have one fish, but it would survive. Very interesting to have a pair, the biggest problem is what to do with the extra fish, and you could get hundreds of babies. Don't give the babies brine shrimp, and less will survive the first month.

The fish would be bored alone, I don't know how big a tank you are talking about but I would rather keep one Brichardi with other Tangs, such as Julidochromis or Altolamprologus or maybe Shellies. They are not that aggressive if they are not breeding.


----------



## LakeTangTed (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your input, and you hit the nail on the head nooki he would be paired with 2 julidochromis transcriptus and 5 multi shellies. The 5 multis are still fry, the julies leave them alone, but would the brichardi do the same? or would he prey on the little guys?


----------



## shock808 (Dec 21, 2013)

Did you end up getting the single Brichardi?


----------



## LakeTangTed (Dec 1, 2013)

I did not, the Julie transcriptis began breeding and became very aggressive. They killed 2 of 5 of my shell dwellers. They stalk the others day and night,but the shell dwellers that are left have learned how to hide. I would not recommend mixing any fish with breeding julidochromis. I put a peacock and some large rasbora in the tank to test them. Only to have all fish stalked and relentlessly attacked to an inch from death


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

What size tank? It sounds like it may be small without enough territory for more fish.


----------

